# beans out of original package



## stonedagain714 (Oct 20, 2014)

would you trust a seed bank that takes the beans out of the original packages.not sure im getting what i ordered.the satori beans look smaller than the last couple of times that i ordered them.the bank has had problems with customs,reputible company that ive used in the past.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2014)

Did you ask for them in the original breeder pack?  I know with the 'Tude that there are several of their stealth shipping methods where they tell you that they may have to be removed from the breeder packs.  Did you use one of those methods?


----------



## BenfukD (Oct 20, 2014)

^^^^^

if it is a Repitable seed bank I would try.  Some Banks split Breeder packs for many reasons.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 21, 2014)

yes , i used one of their stealth methods.all the stealth methods said may be taken out of original package.i did request original package.mandala packaging ,you would think would be bendable or foldable enough to fit in the stealth that i ordered.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 21, 2014)

Did you order from Attitude?  I asked for mine in the Original breeder pack AND I ordered in a way that they would not have to be removed from the breeder pack and they were not.  Even if the breeder pack could have been folded to fit into a certain size stealth container, I have never seen them do that.


----------



## stonedagain714 (Oct 21, 2014)

yes from tude,the item for shipping was one of the larger ones,they would not have to have been folded,but the folding or bending part was just saying that mandalas packaging is flexable enough to do that if needed to.they did send 2 parts of the package.the parts that said mandala and the part that said satori.like ive said before the beans look much smaller than from my last couple of orders.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 21, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 21, 2014)

I have requested breeder packs on every one of my orders and I have never got them, ever. Out of 4 purchases, 2 were grabbed by customs so they may have been in breeder packs but when they shipped out the replacements they were out of the breeder packs. 

Shoot, I just want one to hang in my room to look cool. LOL

I am still, also, convinced that I got a seed that was not what I ordered. From the 2 seeds I planted, I got 2 completely different plants. Now that I am smoking them, they are totally different. Different shape, size, color and taste.

So, it's possible that accidents happen when seeds are removed from breeder packs. Or, even before. I have never seen a breeder house or seed bank from the inside so I don't have any idea how easy it would be to make a mistake like that. Maybe impossible. Maybe real real common. In any event, it's all good so there's no down side, really. LOL

Love to visit a seed bank someday. Even the cannabis cup event would be pretty cool.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2014)

I have never been worried about anything I get from Attitude being anything different than what they said it was.  Accidents can happen, but I do trust them.  If you do not, I really suggest that you use another company.  

Hackerman--it is very common to get entirely different phenos in the same pack of seeds.  This does not mean that fraud has been perpetrated or even that they have accidentally sent you something different. 

Next time you order seeds, have it sent by a method that does not say they might remove them from the breeder pack.  I always get my Satori seeds in a breeder pack.  If the company was intent on committing fraud, the could easily cut open the breeder packs and substitute other seeds and then reseal the pack.  I guess the bottom line is to use a seed broker that you trust.  I personally trust Attitude--have been buying seeds there for many many years.

I just ordered some beans from Cannazon.  I had requested Breeder Packs, but got an e-mail from Mr. C that they had been having some problems with customs in Chicago and found seeds not in breeder packs gets nabbed far less frequently.  I told him to send them whichever way they deemed safest.  PCduck mentioned the strain and it was only available at Cannazon.  I trustr that I am going to get what they say I am even without the breeder pack.

LOL--Hackerman, I just throw away the packs after I have planted the seeds--I'll send you one for your wall if you wish.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey, don't make fun of me. I'm a newbie at this, remember. I'm still collecting souvenirs. LMAO 

I don't think any major seed bank like Attitude would purposely substitute seeds. It's not worth loosing your business model over a few dollars. The cost of seeds is probably a very low point on their overhead. You might find a scammer now and then if you deal with the wrong venue but I don't think any major bank would do that on purpose.

Now, accidents.... I don't know. Like I said I have never seen a seed bank so I have no clue how they work.

Since I have grown the same strain for 40 years I don't have any experience with all these hybrids so I don't doubt your right about the potential difference between phenos.

I have one or 2 more crops to finish and then I'm going to start growing everything from seed. I want to try every single strain they have.  You all seem to have tried all these cool strains over the years and I am way behind. LOL Wish I lived in Colorado. I would make every room in my house a grow room. LOL

Thanks again to MP for opening my eyes.


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have never been worried about anything I get from Attitude being anything different than what they said it was. Accidents can happen, but I do trust them. If you do not, I really suggest that you use another company.
> 
> Hackerman--it is very common to get entirely different phenos in the same pack of seeds. This does not mean that fraud has been perpetrated or even that they have accidentally sent you something different.
> 
> ...



I still have the empty breeder packs from SSSC and the Seed Bank


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Hey, don't make fun of me. I'm a newbie at this, remember. I'm still collecting souvenirs. LMAO
> 
> I don't think any major seed bank like Attitude would purposely substitute seeds. It's not worth loosing your business model over a few dollars. The cost of seeds is probably a very low point on their overhead. You might find a scammer now and then if you deal with the wrong venue but I don't think any major bank would do that on purpose.
> 
> ...



 Oh Hackerman, I am not making fun of you.  I really think it is nice and a rather endearing thing to want to do.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## stonedagain714 (Nov 25, 2014)

after starting them,i do think they are satori.10 out of 10 popped and are more vigorious then the lsd, louis,and the hog and show signs of nute burn while the others do fine with the amount of nutes used(never needed as much nutes with satori).this was first time i didnt receive them in original package(when i ordered original packaging)and wasnt to trusting about that. im guessing that it was easier to get through customs with out the package.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 26, 2014)

LOL--that sounds like Satori doesn't it!  I totally trust Attitude to ship what they say they are shipping.


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 30, 2014)

First order with attitude away, 20 satori, and the freebies. Chose the stealth pack. Not risking.


----------

